# How to safely leave a toddler's bedroom window open



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

Can it be done? With the warm weather approaching (I hope) it gets stuffy in my 2 year old's room. I don't like to use AC if we can avoid it. Is there a safe way to leave the window open, at least a few inches? I'm not concerned about anyone getting in -- it's 2.5 storeys up -- I'm concerned about her getting the screen off or falling through the screen and it's a long way down. It's the kind of window with the swivel crank thing and the window pivots out on a vertical hinge, if that makes sense. Any ideas?


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

We have Guardian Angel Window Guards on the windows we leave open.

http://www.safe-tots.com/window_guards.htm

I don't know of anyone but them who makes such things....worth it for peace of mind, though!


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
We have Guardian Angel Window Guards on the windows we leave open.

http://www.safe-tots.com/window_guards.htm

I don't know of anyone but them who makes such things....worth it for peace of mind, though!

We have these as well. Love them!


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

I think there are 2 main solutions- installing a window guard- like bars that can be released from the inside- or what I have, little tabs that only allow the window to open a few inches. More creative solutions might include mounting a regular baby gate over the window, or even nailing up some chicken wire.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

Our house has windows that you can pull open to clean. I used to freak out about having windows open when we first moved here, until I realized that I can slide the top window _down_. The kids can't reach that high, even with climbing.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

we open the top window instead of the bottom window.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I just push the top part down rather than the bottom part up (thus openign the top)...


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

She has casement windows so the opening the top window thing wouldn't work, I believe.

Don't those of you with top opening windows get bugs or do you have screens the full length of your windows? I used to open the tops of ours and push our half-screen to the top, but that part isn't apparently meant to be opened and it isn't bug proof.

Also, when I did used to open just the tops, it didn't prevent the Littles from opening the bottom too; after all it was unlatched.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
She has casement windows so the opening the top window thing wouldn't work, I believe.

Don't those of you with top opening windows get bugs or do you have screens the full length of your windows? I used to open the tops of ours and push our half-screen to the top, but that part isn't apparently meant to be opened and it isn't bug proof.

Also, when I did used to open just the tops, it didn't prevent the Littles from opening the bottom too; after all it was unlatched.

Our windows have full screens and are intended to be opened from the top or bottom.

I doubt the kid would be able to push our window up even unlatched--it takes a lot of effort. But for those who have this concern: there are various types of window latches out there that go into the track and only allow a window to be opened a defined amount. At our last house, we had windows we loved which had these pop outs built into the frame--you popped them out and they allowed the window to be opened about 4 inches and then stopped it from going further.


----------



## clairelamar (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm having this same dilemma, and honestly our family can't afford to buy a house full of those awesome but pricey window guards. If anyone has found a cheaper solution, chime in!


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
We have Guardian Angel Window Guards on the windows we leave open.

http://www.safe-tots.com/window_guards.htm

I don't know of anyone but them who makes such things....worth it for peace of mind, though!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Mko* 
We have these as well. Love them!

Okay those look awesome. I'm super paranoid about windows! Dare I ask what those cost?


----------

